# new halo projectors



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

what do u peeps think of the new halo projectors....i want to get the new bmw head light brows for mine and i dont know if they will work

tank


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i think the halo projectors are pretty dope.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I've never seen em, could someone post a pic please?


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

when i get them in! dont even know when i think thursday or friday im probably getting 10 sets in. i think ill be selling them for $189 w/o shipping shipping probably be around $10 or so 
i am not sure which ones they are sending me either i think chrome like i said ill know more friday 

ill keep u all posted if you want them email me if you are interested and ill let you know when i get them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

these will fit the SENTR??? I dont c too much of a difference from the other projectors---Maybe a bigger circle lens is all I notice


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well it said it was made for the 95-98 Sentra and 200 SX since both of them have the same headlight style and front end. so i dont see why it shouldnt fit.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*the difference is*

the difference is that there is a light ring on the outer circle to look more like the bmw then or original ones look like hence the halo or angel eye look the most def will fit 95-98 and 99 with some slight modification to one of the brackets
though i dont know about the gunmetals ones casue when i talked to the manufacturer he said they were not selling them yet i will wait and see when i get my order in which ones i get


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

MP2050..here are the normal projectors...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

we have a group buy going on for the Angel Eye Projectors so if anyone interested email me or leave a msg in the classifieds area.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*Im in!*

I am totally in, as long as you can get me a silver set.. lol.. black and white doesnt look good to me.. But please let me in on the deal, and hook me up with the silver action!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Me too!*

I'm definently down for a set of chrome ones. But I don't have your email address!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

my bad man.. my bad. email address is [email protected]


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I really like them. The only thing I like more about the other projectors are the lenses on the outside housings.
I'm very interested, but I would like to see them on a car, at night, with the lights on.


----------



## addictednissan (May 7, 2002)

*i got them in*

i will be selling both types for $189 with shipping included if any one is interested pm or email me 
im going to install a set this weekend and ill take pics weather permitting


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Did u get my email about this addicted????


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool Adam....I neeeeeeed to see some pics.


----------

